# ASUP to Hold Emmergency NEC Meeting on Wednesday, Directs Fresh Students to Start Registration



## LequteMan (Feb 4, 2014)

The Zonal Coordinator, South-West, Academic Staff Union of Polytechnics (ASUP), Mr Ademola Dosumu, on Tuesday in Ibadan said that the National Executive Council (NEC) of the union was expected to hold an emergency meeting in Abuja on Wednesday.

"The strike is still on but our NEC officials is billed to hold a meeting where we shall resolve everything related to the ongoing strike,’’ he said.

The zonal coordinator said that until government meets its demands, lectures would not take place at the various polytechnics in the country.

"The last meeting held, the Federal Government promised to attend to four out of its demand, but unfortunately only two were implemented and until the other two demands are met, lecturers will not go back to work.

"Part of the demands that was met by the government included the demand of the constitution of governing councils of Federal Polytechnics, which has since been done, ’’ Dosumu said. 

The others, he said, included the release of the White Paper on Visitations to Federal Polytechnics, and the commencement of the Needs Assessment of Nigerian Polytechnics.

The ASUP Chairman, The Polytechnic Ibadan, Mr Adebayo Phillips, said that the union directed fresh students to commence registration only.

"The union sent an e-mail to fresh students to commence their registration and that has been on hence the administrative section of the institution has been working except the lecturers who are on strike,’’ he said.

Phillips explained that the authorities and the union had peculiar issues in spite of the ongoing strike, but that the issue was now at a comprehensive stage.


----------

